

A Dirty Business: New York City’s top prosecutor takes on Wall Street crime - pier0
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2011/06/27/110627fa_fact_packer?currentPage=all

======
aridiculous
Could Anonymous please direct their efforts towards dealing with these
sociopaths? I would gladly donate.

